# Casio Mr-G 1200T Revman



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I went to wear my Revman last week and found that it was dead. I bought it from the Sales Forum here a few years ago so this wasn't too big of a surprise. I hadn't done anything to it so I was looking forwards to opening it up, seeing how it was made and also cleaning it.

Here are some pictures. All of the pieces (after they've all been cleaned):



this is an all titanium watch - it's very chunky 48mm across, 16mm high but it's light and very comfortable to wear.



look at that caseback logo :thumbup:

the back is held in place by 4 screws,



there is a rubber shock absorber and an anti-magnetic movement protecting plate.



Underneath these the movement, with two batteries



the movement comes out easily



it is surrounded by soft rubber, this holds the movement in the case (with an interference fit) and also protects the movement from shocks etc.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

The case is a real work of art.







I did remove the two side parts



these are held in place by a screw and double sided tape (which I replaced)


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I didn't remove the front of the case (the bezel equivalent) - it looks like it is held in with a rubber gasket. The two side parts which I had removed are designed to hold this bezel in place - very clever.

I reset the module as directed by the instructions on the underside of the caseback



Then it was reassembly time.

The bracelet is held onto the case lugs with a pin and fiddly small split collar



these split collars are VERY easy to lose, especially when removing the pins to take the bracelet off. Be very careful :sweatdrop:

To re-assemble, I found the best technique was to push the pin into the collar, rather than trying to push the collar onto the pin.







and here is the watch


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi nice job as all ways not seen that watch so its a new one on me .i do like a hard to find casio i have just got hold of casio md-310 diver not one you see much.all the best woody


----------



## johnny8977 (Aug 2, 2014)

I really like G-Shocks but never heard of those before. Really like it. I presume you got it working again?


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

johnny8977 said:


> I really like G-Shocks but never heard of those before. Really like it. I presume you got it working again?


Oh yes. The last of my pictures is the watch after the clean / battery change.


----------

